# Qué potencia tiene este transformador?



## elmasvital (Nov 1, 2005)

Hola tengo aqui un transformador 220v a 12v pero no se que amperaje pueda tener... está encapsulado en plástico y en la cara del secundario pone 12v 50VA. No se que significa VA y me gustaria saber si desde aqui se puede saber qué amperaje soporta.


----------



## lhuenchual (Nov 1, 2005)

La potencia de tu transformador es de 50VA
y la corriente que puede suministrar es de 4 Amp.

la formula de calculo es la siguiente:

Corriente = Potencia/Voltaje

en este caso seria:

Coriente = 50 VA / 12 V

Espero te sirva el dato.


----------



## elmasvital (Nov 1, 2005)

Muchas gracias era lo que necesitaba saber

1 saludo


----------



## Jach (Nov 1, 2005)

VA (Volt-Amper), que es la unidad en la que se mide la potencia aparente
VAR (Volt-Amper Reactivo), con la cual se mide la potencia reactiva
W (Watt o Vatio), mide la Potencia Activa

Saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------

